# Expat in Europe with Residence Visa (Work) Sponsoring another Expat Spouse?



## MJ82 (8 mo ago)

Hello,

Does anyone know if a foreign national living in a country in Europe (as an expat, not a native) who is working and residing in a country in Europe, can sponsor another foreign-national spouse to come and live there with them?

I have read in places that this is only possible if the sponsoring spouse is a citizen of that country.

Any advice would be most appreciated. Also this is for a same-sex couple.

Thanks
MJ


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Immigration is one area the EU doesn't mess with. The requirements for a foreign national to bring in their spouse (or other close family member) will vary from one European country to the next. And in the matter of a same sex couple, it will depend on whether or not the country recognizes the legal form of the same sex marriage.

Quick example for France. For a foreigner already living in Europe to bring their spouse or other close family member to France, they must have been living in France for at least 18 months and be currently on a one-year residence permit ("carte de séjour"). There are a few other requirements, such as having a residence that can accommodate the number of family members and there are also some requirements about medical insurance.

The requirements vary by country - but are generally referred to as "family reunification" visas or programs.


----------

